# Dive watch under £1000



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a dive watch around £1,000, it must have a black dial and preferably a bracelet. I'm looking to buy new, as I want the warranty. I'm looking for an automatic and one which is 41mm to 44mm ideally, with a sapphire crystal. My favourite so far at this price range is the Seiko SPB051J1, which can be picked up for around £900 from authorised dealers:










This is really just what I'm after. Great looking dial, sapphire crystal, a nice bracelet. The only down side is that it doesnt have a ceramic bezel. But... I already have the SPB053J1 with the blue dial...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfx64Orl1pl/

So I've also looked at the Glycine Combat Sub (around £850), which looks good. Not 100% sure about the numbering on the dial but it's still a really nice looking watch:










There's also the Longines HydroConquest (either the 41mm or 44mm) (around £850), and I really like the bold numbering. This is also a serious contender:










The Christopher Ward Trident Pro C60 (£725) is a consideration but I'm not so sure about the hands or the new logo. Also, it's a bit plain in comparison to the others here:










I've ruled out the Steinhart Ocean One; great specs but it's just too much of a rolex homage.

So what other divers should I be considering at this price range/what have I missed?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Some crackers in the Armida lineup, but a lot cheaper than your request

http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

https://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Modell/104_St_Sa_I.htm

Not strictly a dive watch but the Sunn 104 st


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Glycine definitely first, Longines second, CW 10th, hate the logo/name.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

There's a nice Oris on Sales that is very nice and may still have warranty

Colin


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

i would consider looking at these

https://www.certina.com/watch/ds-action-diver-automatic/C0324071105100

the certina is a really underrated watch states ' fulfils all the requirements of the ISO 6425 standard '

https://www.pageandcooper.com/damasko-ds-30/

something from damasko

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m026-430-44-061-00.html

or Mido


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> ORIS !!!












Good call


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

Another vote for the oris - as much as I'm a seiko fan if I was spending 1k it would be on something else.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Oris is a good call, the only one I can see that's retailing for anywhere near £1000 is this:










Everything else seems to be £1250+, so I'd need to be able to negotiate a really serious discount. Looking at the specs it's not clear what the Oris has that the others don't. I take it I'm reaching the "you need to try it to feel the difference" stage? The bracelet looks more substantial but that said I've not had first hand experience of any of these watches other than the Seiko.

I'm going to be heading into town tomorrow so will stop at a jewellers and see what the Oris looks like on the wrist. 



Faze said:


> Some crackers in the Armida lineup, but a lot cheaper than your request
> 
> http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php


 Some really nice watches there. I'd heard of Armida but didn't realise they were so affordable. Very, very tempting!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Titoni Seascoper :biggrin:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> https://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Modell/104_St_Sa_I.htm
> 
> Not strictly a dive watch but the Sunn 104 st


 It's definitely on my shopping list, Jimmy, but not until later this year. Diver first!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you managed to try any on? Appreciate it can be tough. For me the Longines :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@alxbly deffo should try the Oris on. They really are an awesome watch. They do wear heavy in my opinion so it depends what you like.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

alxbly said:


> Thanks everyone. Oris is a good call, the only one I can see that's retailing for anywhere near £1000 is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Franci & Gaye have a rubber strapped one for £875

https://www.francisandgaye.co.uk/oris-mens-aquis-black-date-automatic-strap-watch-01733765341280742634EB-p22013


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Certina Action Diver - new from about £650 RRP, so should be able to squeeze 15% off.










New ones just announced;


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> Certina Action Diver - new from about £650 RRP, so should be able to squeeze 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that the same powermatic movement used by tissot? Lefty out of those is lovely...


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Good call


 Lovely watch but the lug width seriously limits strap options.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I would love one of these a lot of watch for the money Zelos.

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead-preorder


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

A bit late to the thread but here goes:

From the watches suggested above I would definitely go for the Seiko. The Seiko SPB051J1 is a very simple and elegant watch in my opinion (these are qualities I always look for), plus Seiko really is THE diver brand out there historically as well as now. Only downside is the 200m resistance which is a little on the low side for a higher end diver, but practically speaking are you really going to need this? That's the question. In terms of aesthetics I think many other brands try to be very close to the high end well known designs (basically copying features from the Rolex Sub or Omega Seamaster) whereas you can never accuse Seiko of this - they have their own style and their own heritage.

I myself only own one Seiko because I don't really wear divers too often, but if I make another diver purchase it will be Seiko for sure.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

+1 for the Oris. I love the look of that Blue one. :thumbsup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Seikotherapy said:


> Is that the same powermatic movement used by tissot? Lefty out of those is lovely...


 Yes, it's the same one across the Swatch brands, although sometimes called something different.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Now my question is are you going to use the watch as a divers watch or as wrist candy ?


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

The Oris Aquis that TGV reviews in this video is absolutely sublime. That blue dial is just next level. Great, now I want one too.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Chipping in for the home team (well, sort of), there's the Precista PRS-3. Meets all the requirements and comes in well, well under budget.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

@longplay Good call on the PRS-3! I've got one and it's an utter bargain for the price. While we're at Timefactors, there's this beast for £875 too:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

alxbly said:


> I'm looking for a dive watch around £1,000, it must have a black dial and preferably a bracelet. I'm looking to buy new, as I want the warranty. I'm looking for an automatic and one which is 41mm to 44mm ideally, with a sapphire crystal. My favourite so far at this price range is the Seiko SPB051J1, which can be picked up for around £900 from authorised dealers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi alxbly.

IMO you don't need to look any further than that Seiko SPB051J1 . :thumbsup:

Regards, Paul.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

mrzee said:


> @alxbly deffo should try the Oris on. They really are an awesome watch. They do wear heavy in my opinion so it depends what you like.


 Hi mrzee.

I agree with what you say, I own an Oris aquis, small second. The weight is in the substantial bracelet which is rock solid and no play in the links. Brilliant, worth every penny IMO.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yep , I tried on the Aquis and was amazed at the bracelet... real shame the watch was just a tad too big for me.... stunning watch , and I was offered £400 off RRP so almost.....almost .....


 Yeah. I managed to get £250.00 of mine from Goldsmiths without to much haggling.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A discussion of divers in this price range should include a couple more reputable boutique brands.

Mk II (US) offers the Hawkinge and Paradive "RTW" line (made in Japan, then QA'ed and sold in US). When back in production, the Nassau is a fine watch, I love mine 3-6-9 Date with red index (sold out). Bill Yao is known for some highly prized forum project LEs that have increased in value and reputation.



















D Hodge makes some lovely limited edition homages to classic designs, highly valued by some fans and collectors.

https://28daysearlier.com/category/for-sale/


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Slim2500 said:


> Now my question is are you going to use the watch as a divers watch or as wrist candy ?


 Ha ha, good question! I've several much cheaper dive watches that I'd be far more comfortable taking underwater - my SKX for example. When I'm diving I want to enjoy the dive, and not be worrying about scratching the bezel a new watch! Also, when I do get it, this will be my most expensive watch to date!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, there's some really nice watches posted here so I'm going to take my time and try them as many out as I can... as soon as the snow clears!

Will post pics when I do.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a Sinn U1 up for £1020 on the Dark Side at the moment. On the bracelet, too.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Or a Fortis Cosmonaut?










Or my personal favourite, Breitling Superocean Colt:


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

How about a Squale 1521? I have been drawn to one of these for a while. They look nice with the blue dial. Any options on these?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

Could look at the Luminox Diver Navy Seal range, under £500 with chronograph function.

http://www.watchshop.com/Luminox-Watches.html


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

degsey said:


> How about a Squale 1521? I have been drawn to one of these for a while. They look nice with the blue dial. Any options on these?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


 I've considered one of these myself. In fact at least once a month Ill throw a couple of bids on one on ebay hoping to nab a bargain. They seem to have strong residuals though when you consider brand new they're about £750 yet I routinely see examples a couple of years old go for £600. For an extra £150 I'd sooner buy new and get the reasurance of a new watch with a warranty. As you've identified though, the blue varient especially the brushed version is the pick of them. Great looking, feel good watch.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lampoc said:


> @longplay Good call on the PRS-3! I've got one and it's an utter bargain for the price. While we're at Timefactors, there's this beast for £875 too:


 i think this was £450.00 when new a lot more now


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

alxbly said:


> Ha ha, good question! I've several much cheaper dive watches that I'd be far more comfortable taking underwater - my SKX for example. When I'm diving I want to enjoy the dive, and not be worrying about scratching the bezel a new watch! Also, when I do get it, this will be my most expensive watch to date!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts, there's some really nice watches posted here so I'm going to take my time and try them as many out as I can... as soon as the snow clears!
> 
> Will post pics when I do.


 well i hope to see a review on your channel when you decide which watch but use the force Jedi ......... :yes: get the Certina


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> I've considered one of these myself. In fact at least once a month Ill throw a couple of bids on one on ebay hoping to nab a bargain. They seem to have strong residuals though when you consider brand new they're about £750 yet I routinely see examples a couple of years old go for £600. For an extra £150 I'd sooner buy new and get the reasurance of a new watch with a warranty. As you've identified though, the blue varient especially the brushed version is the pick of them. Great looking, feel good watch.


Hi Jimmy, when you say the brushed version do you mean what Squale call blasted? The one below is the one that I have been looking at. It seems from the pictures the sides are brushed but the top of the case is polished. I agree about buying new too and them holding there value.

http://squalestore.com/newshop/shop/1521-ocean-sky-blue-bezel-steel-case/

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

degsey said:


> Hi Jimmy, when you say the brushed version do you mean what Squale call blasted? The one below is the one that I have been looking at. It seems from the pictures the sides are brushed but the top of the case is polished. I agree about buying new too and them holding there value.
> 
> http://squalestore.com/newshop/shop/1521-ocean-sky-blue-bezel-steel-case/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


 Yes you're right, think they refer to it as ocean blasted? I think the blue one they call satinato blue or words to the effect, presumably because its a satin finish.

I think the one you've posted is the polished version. I can't see any confirmation but it seems to have the sunburst dial which as I understand comes on the polished case model.

The newer 1621 squalmatics are also superb looking watches with some pretty wild colours as well. Tad more pricey though.


----------



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been considering a few divers in this class and reckon the Longines HydrConquest looks and feels the classiest to me, despite the aluminium bezel. The Oris is lovely to look at, but just felt a bit unbalanced to me. The 41mm Longines, on the other hand, sits nicely on my wrist.


----------

